# Workshop Heating Solution



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Good selection you should be ok with that, if it gets too cold on some days just take the day off.


----------



## mikethetermite (Jun 16, 2009)

My shop is detached from the house and this heater works fine. If I am not going to be in the shop and at night, I turn it to the lowest setting. My shop is a 720 square foot. I also have two ceiling fans that move the heat off the ceiling. Like GMman says,*"if it gets too cold on some days just take the day off."*


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

This looks pretty good. I have been looking into heating my shop. Right now I am running 2 1500 watt heaters and they do an adequate job but I would like something that works better.


----------



## DerekL (Aug 18, 2008)

Whats the voltage?


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

240


----------



## Darell (Jul 23, 2008)

I've been looking at alternatives for heating my 320 sq. ft. shop. (16' x 20' x 10') It's insulated to R-13 in the walls and R-30 ceiling. When I built it I installed an ac/heater unit (18,000 btu ac, 12,000 btu heat) but I might as well burn a candle to heat the place for all the good that thing does. I currently use a 20,000 btu kerosene heater. I go out when I get up and turn it on, it's usually 32 to 40 degrees out there when it's cold like it's been lately. It takes about 4 hours to warm the shop up to the mid 60's or so. I shut down the heater then spend 4 or 5 hours working and it stays comfortable during that time. Kerosene runs $23 per 5 gallons and that lasts 3 to 4 weeks. I've been looking for something that would heat the shop up faster but won't break the budget. Read both good and bad about this heater, mostly good, but I'm wondering about how much it costs to run this heater.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

I'll do a follow-up post on my electric bill changes after I have had it for awhile.


----------



## Fallon (Nov 1, 2009)

I have a Dimplex 5,000 watt unit http://www.air-n-water.com/product/cuh05b31t.htm that I got for my 3 car garage (1 bay is workshop, 2 are cars). It's 240v (You can only get a maximum of 1,800 watts on a 110v [email protected] circuit) but instead of hard wiring it, I have it plugged into my [email protected] welding outlet.

It pumps out some pretty good heat & warms my garage up to T-shirt temperature from high 30's in under half an hour pretty easily. Reasonably quite. I'd recommend it.

I'll try and see what it does to my electric bill, but I haven't had it on a whole lot.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

First full-month electric bill arrived today … I have been running my heater a couple of evenings a week for an hour or two, and about 5 to 6 hours each Saturday and Sunday. This bill is up $11.21 when compared to the previous month and the same period last year.


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

I have the same heater hanging from my garage/workshop ceiling. It has different wiring diagrams included
so you can wire it from 2500 to 5000 watt and then choose the appropriate feed wire and breaker. I am
using it at 5000 watt and figure the cost is way less than an afternoon at the shooting range with the wife
and the local practical shooting club, or our weekly supper date to make sure she is willing to keep putting
up with me. I just figure it as part of keeping happy and away from my office at the corner of WALK and
DONT WALK. If I can not make beautiful projects, I can have fun. It is a Farenheat/Marley 4887.

As ever, Gus the 71 yr old laborer, trying to become a carpenters apprentice


----------

